# Furry TF2 skins



## Zealous (Oct 26, 2013)

Excluding pony skins (horribly rigged those are >.< )

I've made 2 "furry" skins 

One is a raptor spy and the other is a sergal sniper

We all know about bear heavy and fox scout, those are old news by now 

Raptor spy: http://tf2.gamebanana.com/skins/123900

Sergal sniper: http://tf2.gamebanana.com/skins/126216

Private builds of other furry skins i've made
https://www.dropbox.com/s/abthf2rxyial3yt/teamcolored dragon.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/12qbvuyxn40biou/Leon scout.jpg


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm not one to put custom character skins into my games, but I gotta admit these look nice! 
On a related note, have you seen these items in the Steam tf2 Workshop? Some proposed Halloween items that replace the heads of 5 classes with birds. http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=183620270


----------



## Zealous (Oct 26, 2013)

DrDingo said:


> I'm not one to put custom character skins into my games, but I gotta admit these look nice!
> On a related note, have you seen these items in the Steam tf2 Workshop? Some proposed Halloween items that replace the heads of 5 classes with birds. http://steamcommunity.com/workshop/filedetails/?id=183620270



yeah i seen them, downvoted all of them since they look god aweful he tried


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 26, 2013)

Revin said:


> yeah i seen them, downvoted all of them since they look god aweful he tried


Ah well. At least it's not yet another Halloween Pyro set. I'd actually be quite interested in the Demoman Parrot head, provided it becomes a misc if it gets added.


----------



## Enits The Fox (Oct 2, 2017)

Will you ever release the two mods?


----------

